# Quest for perfection...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

... is it possible for one to be a perfectionist in marriage and henceforth that's another reason why one always finds problems in marriage instead of simply enjoying it? :scratchhead:


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

I feel bad for your wife. I really do.


----------

